

How to Start - tatianajosephy
http://zenhabits.net/begin/

======
revorad
This is better -
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/3kv/working_hurts_less_than_procrast...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/3kv/working_hurts_less_than_procrastinating_we_fear/)

